# age gap



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

how many years older and younger than you would a potential partner that catches your eye would have to be. In other words what is your age gap limit.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

At one time I had a partner who was 37 years older than I.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

There's no specific age really...I'd date anyone as young as 18(though I usually try to find somebody a bit closer in age to me, at least 20). And I do think it's kinda creepy when most old guys are interested in me but there are probably certain ones I'd date...if I met an old guy who was nice and was obsessed with metal & horror movies like me then I might consider dating him. But not the ones I have nothing in common with! So it just depends.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i've dated a 17 year old for a short period of time, but though she wasn't immature or anything it was annoying cos she couldn't go out anywhere since she was underage. i prefer dating younger girls for whatever reason, oldest i'd go would prob be like my age (20)


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

it depends on maturity level really, I've met guys who were quite grown up at 20 and went out with someone who was 28 (I was 20 at the time), he acted like he was still in junior high.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

six years younger and one year older.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wouldn't really want to date anyone significantly younger than me, but there's no cap on how much older a potential partner of mine could be, within reason. I wouldn't be interested in dating nursing home patients or anything. The youngest I would go is 22 or so, but my personal preference is significantly older than that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

18-30


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd rather go younger (but no lower than 18 or so-so, really, a brief window of 18-21), for totally wrong ego-centric reasons. To be honest, I don't think I would have a great grasp on the type of relationship that young professionals (aka the group I'm supposed to be in, if I were nearly through college and could stay at a decent job) have. So I'm really not mature enough for my age group. Plus, I've never accomplished or seen anything amazing-I don't even have any good stories-so I really haven't done enough with myself to stand on equal footing with an accomplished person who's doing what they're "supposed" to be doing at my age. Still, I sound like a serious pr*ck for saying I'd rather date younger. The funny thing is, there isn't a substantial gap in years from 19 to 22, but I swear it isn't just me. Generally by my age people have gotten past the initial explorational period of "just what am I going to do, anyway?" and are moving "forward". I'd rather have a casual sort of relationship that, honestly, doesn't put tons of pressure on me (or herself, for that matter) so I feel like I couldn't date a "professional whatever" when I can barely keep an entry level retail job. 

Most smart women my age and up seem to have their stuff pretty well figured out, and I could never match that. If I had nothing to offer the whole...thing...than what would the point be? Also, even if they aren't any more successful than I am, a woman my age would be very used to dating and would have moved long past whatever stage I would be at. 

I could be completely wrong about all of this, though. Having it all built up in your head and planned a certain way doesn't mean it's actually true.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

For me, 20-28, is what i'd be most comfortable with.

Four years to either side of my current age.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think I'd just like to meet a woman who's mature, yet too young to remember the War.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My limit would probably be 20 or 21 and not over 40.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe one year younger than me and up to about 30. It's hard to say, it depends on the person.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

18-25


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

20-25.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm 21 right now and 16 is as young as I would go, but she would have to be pretty exceptional though. Most 16 year olds seem too young to me.

As far as older? Maybe a year or two tops. I've never liked dating women older than me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think if they're that young like 16, I would be more worried about what the parents thought of it, lol.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I think I'd just like to meet a woman who's mature, yet too young to remember the War.


What about the cola wars? The brave men and women who passed the Pepsi Challenge and made "the choice of a new generation"?

While on the subject, I'd also avoid dating under 18, mostly for legality reasons (sorry for sounding really sleazy)-plus the aforementioned parent situation. Really, though, this kind of thinking is pretty conjectural for me, like picking out which color spacesuit I want to wear on my space shuttle trip.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm almost 27, so about 20-28, preferably 23-26.

also, if you give a number and don't state your own age it's kind of pointless. It's the relative difference so you need to give us your age to base the age gap off


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm 24 soon, so 18-30 sounds good to me.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

What surprises me is all the males willing to date older women.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldn't like to date a guy who was the same age or older than my older brothers.. Would make me feel weird.. So like 20-28 is what I'd go for.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

Being 18, 16 is as low as I would go. Girls younger than that appear to me as kids.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

R said:


> What surprises me is all the males willing to date older women.


Hey, I would happily date older women if I weren't so incredibly immature.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd go a touchdown, either way. I'm 24, so, as young as 18 and as old as 30. The girl I like is 18 and I don't feel bad about that at all.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm 25. Overall I'd say as young as 18 and as old as 32 (though she'd have to be exceptional at either extreme - in general I'd go for 20-26).


----------



## **ibleedblueblood** (Aug 4, 2008)

My fiance is 38...I'm 24.


:mushy


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd be reluctant to date someone younger than 18 (although I have), because of the likely maturity gap. I'd consider dating a woman in her late 20s, as a maximum.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, since I'm 18, I'd probably go a year younger, _maybe_ two. (But that's a big "maybe.") As for older, my limit would probably be 21-23.

I got hit on by a 40 year old the other day; it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I am 26 and my boyfriend is 9 years older than me.. The age range that I like is anywhere between 26-45_


----------



## lizstar (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm 24 and I generally go for men who are at least a little older than me. At this point in time I could go for 23-38.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My husband is nearly 6 years older than me. In some ways, the age difference is very apparent. In others, not so much. For us, it works well, and age is never really an issue; usually we forget each other's age, anyway (unless my husband's obsessing over turning 30 in 3 years). I think mental age is so much more important than physical age... I dated a man 12 years older than me, and he was definitely not mature enough for a relationship.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I go for girls that are younger than me... as long as they are over 21.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> it depends on maturity level really, I've met guys who were quite grown up at 20 and went out with someone who was 28 (I was 20 at the time), he acted like he was still in junior high.


Being immature is highly underrated. :kma


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont care what age they are as long as their over 18


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm 29, and would prefer to date someone around my age 27-34ish but would date someone older or younger...for me, it has little to do with the age..


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have not given this much thought but I guess 23-27.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It honestly is irrelevant in my case since I'll never date anyone, let alone have the privilege to place my own restrictions on who I'd accept or reject, as if there is any "pool" of interested candidates that could even be subject to restrictions that I would have. That's just ludicrous.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

ardrum said:


> It honestly is irrelevant in my case since I'll never date anyone, let alone have the privilege to place my own restrictions on who I'd accept or reject, as if there is any "pool" of interested candidates that could even be subject to restrictions that I would have. That's just ludicrous.


Good point. The first female to swoon over my trembling hands, stuttering voice, and furrowed brow will set the limit for me. (Unless, of course, she's like 9. Or 90.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ignivomous said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > It honestly is irrelevant in my case since I'll never date anyone, let alone have the privilege to place my own restrictions on who I'd accept or reject, as if there is any "pool" of interested candidates that could even be subject to restrictions that I would have. That's just ludicrous.
> ...


Well, I'm not even interested in dating due to how awkward and weird it would be. I can't even imagine how it could be a "net positive" experience. I can't imagine myself as a datable person, so the thought almost makes me laugh out loud (like imagining a tortoise trying to compete in the Olympic 100 meter dash). It sounds like it would be a nightmarish experience that contradicts how I see myself. The very act of being on a date would be "fake" to me, since it feels inherently contradictory to my nature. In social interactions, I just avoid coming across as anything other than a disconnected sort of friendly, and nobody shows interest in me. So without any "moves" happening from any party, I don't even deal with this "dating" issue.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

my age limit (since I'm almost 22 anyway) is 22-33... for now...hehehe


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

12-17 and 62-64


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ardrum, why don't you have a seat right over there..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

so would a 31 year old male be a pervert for going out with a 17 year old female?


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

nubly said:


> so would a 31 year old male be a pervert for going out with a 17 year old female?


no, not really. This age gap is more common than you think. Although you might want to wait till the girl turns 18. Most of my friends and relatives have relationships that are 4 years and upwards. Its more common to see a couple that are 7 years apart than they are in the same age.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My dad is eight years older than my mom. One of my sisters is 11 years younger than her husband.

They're happier than a lot of people who might be closer in age.


----------

